# Rainbow 6: Patriots... "Patriots" means no more Russian/Iraqi/Japanese/Chinese/...



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

German/French/Canadian/African/Mexican/Arctic/Extra-terrestrial terrorists. Now we get AMERICAN terrorists.

Here is the  for info and a summary of what has been announced:



> - Marketing team changed the name to Rainbox 6 instead of Rainbox six after the new logo was made
> - Story is important to the team
> - People couldn’t remember characters, why they were there, etc. in Rainbox Six Vegas 2
> - Wanted a story that was plausible, relevant, touches on current fears of U.S. citizens
> ...



Not that I look forward to yet another shooter, but maybe we can go one without mass cries of racism and ethnicity bashing...

...we'll just have mass cries of anti-patriotism and anti-Americanism. Greeeaaaat.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

> Run down the side of the building at full speed while firing your gun on unsuspecting targets below if you want



I want to do this.  :33  

Hopefully we'll get a trailer soon.


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

Albeit they're finally stepping away from the typical (somewhat) I can only imagine the kind of complaints that will be wrought upon Ubisoft. I'm banging my head into a wall already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah i heard. Instead of the colored people, now they've got their sights set on OWS  aint life in rapture grand?


----------



## Helix (Nov 8, 2011)

The vibe I got from the trailer was Heavy Rain if it were an FPS game. It seems like it could be interesting.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

The game sounds like it could either be an excellent way to display the not-so-black-and-white natures of morality and patriotism and right/wrong, or it could end up being just another 'kill the bad anti-american people who want to destroy our way of life because they hate freedom' game.

If the former, it's to be applauded because we need more games like that.  If the latter... *shrugs*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2011)

Game looks fucking SWEET> Do want. Love Rainbow six series.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm ok with this. Anyone can be evil in games.


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

inb4 protests and boycotts.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

This didn't look that bad, much more interesting than I expected. Though it does remind me of a plot from 24.


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

The whole "Fallen Patriot" thing is been done to death in movies and television, but they rarely - if ever - made them seem sympathetic. And when they tried, the context of the hero still made it fail. But the protagonist seems more morally ambiguous in this. Seems promising.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 9, 2011)

Rainbow Six: Vegas is still the best online shooter... ever. It had the best maps, the best weapons, the best character customization, people actually used TEAMWORK, it had LOBBIES, people could host DEDICATED SERVERS... the list goes on and on...

Here's hoping they don't fuck it up by trying to be more like COD. As long as they keep the pace slow and tactical is should be a grand return to good, balanced, and tactical online gaming.


----------



## Helix (Nov 9, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Rainbow Six: Vegas is still the best online shooter... ever. It had the best maps, the best weapons, the best character customization, people actually used TEAMWORK, it had LOBBIES, people could host DEDICATED SERVERS... the list goes on and on...
> 
> Here's hoping they don't fuck it up by trying to be more like COD. As long as they keep the pace slow and tactical is should be a grand return to good, balanced, and tactical online gaming.



I didn't play the first one, but I agree with you if you are talking about Vegas 2 also.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

From various sources (the source I took this from is XBox360Achievements.org)



> Earlier this month, Ubisoft revealed that the next title in their Rainbow 6 series, TC's Rainbow 6: Patriots, is currently in development. A couple days later, they followed up with a video showing off renders of what they hope the final product will be able to achieve.
> 
> While all of that is nice, many of you probably want to know more about the game itself, so Ubisoft has dropped several details about what you can expect from Patriots. Let's start with a brief snapshot of the story:
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2011)

So....if Rainbow Six wins and kills as the reformers, does that mean that the push to stop lobbyist and banker corruption is dead? 

Or are they going to actually make it clear that militant thugs don't represent that movement


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like someone didn't even read the previews.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

Who knows, you get to shoot them in the face though.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

That's the most important thing.

Bitches got it comin'.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> Sounds like someone didn't even read the previews.



Of course i did, all i got from it was "we wanna be edgy by putting in political themes, let's have enemies with no logical motivation behind them to use as targets" 

You can't have a US terrorist militia and then say its directed against the banks, these two ideologies are on completely opposite sides


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

Shooting people in the face.

That's all you need to know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2011)

i dunno, just breaks the immersion and engaging scenario for me   i'll probably still play it and enjoy it though cause i liked vegas and vegas 2(although that one was not worth having a full price tag)


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Of course i did, all i got from it was "we wanna be edgy by putting in political themes, let's have enemies with no logical motivation behind them to use as targets"
> 
> You can't have a US terrorist militia and then say its directed against the banks, these two ideologies are on completely opposite sides





> In the game, Team Rainbow faces a new and very real threat known as the ?True Patriots,? a highly-trained, well-organized group of militias. The True Patriots are capitalizing on the growing sense of frustration and anger in a modern day America that they feel is irrevocably corrupted by greedy politicians and corporate special interests. Lead by a calculating figurehead named Tredway, this grassroots, homespun, terrorist organization will stop at nothing to overthrow the government and financial institutions to reclaim their country.


There ya go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

this might be something.. tracking...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 29, 2011)

Gameplay interview.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 11, 2011)

After watching the new trailer I has Comments LOL... First, I loved the Old Rainbow 6 games, and they were off the charts. But this one's premise is almost as stupid as Homefront... First, why would so called Patriots strap a bomb to a wallstreet banker and toss him out and let him explode on civilian people? I mean doesnt that defeat the purpose of thier fight? Why are they killing innocent civilians? I mean dig. A highly sophisticated terrorist organization has to know its better to get the people on thier side then to murder them trying to make a statement!? 

Dude said, This is for the Jobs you streamlined...The Houses you forclosed on the bailout you took... Bla Bla Bla. But instead of just taking you out we will kill you AND the civilians you took the jobs and homes from so that we make them out enemies as well! Smart. 

I Know why they made this game and I'll pass.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 11, 2011)

OWS gone full retard: The video game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

Woo. I thought this was cancelled. Looks like it's going to next-gen.  that Ubisoft Toronto has finished their portion of the game (they were working on multiplayer while Ubisoft Montreal is doing the single player).


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Game looks mediocre and will probably sell the same manner.

Also...no Ding Chavez, no dice, no buy, no further discussion.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

At least there's no zombies and Russian terrorists.

Immediately puts it above CoD.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> At least there's no zombies and Russian terrorists.
> 
> Immediately puts it above CoD.



True...but still...Ding Chavez is the deal-breaker in this.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 9, 2013)

Good lord, news on this game have been excruciatingly slow. 

Glad to finally see an update on it. Rainbow Six remains my favorite shooter to this day, the gameplay in R6: Vegas was especially rad. Hopefully they won't fuck this up, it's looking grim tho'.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)

Tactical FPS has been really underrepresented for some time. I'm skeptical about this since Ubisoft. Would be cool if Irrational made another SWAT again.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

Hasn't Ubi done all of the Rainbow 6 games though?

I'm really just excited about the presence. In the league of shit we get in every other military shooter or game, it seems fresh where the enemy isn't someone who looks or talks different from you or isn't from some "exotic foreign land."


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> Hasn't Ubi done all of the Rainbow 6 games though?
> 
> I'm really just excited about the presence. In the league of shit we get in every other military shooter or game, it seems fresh where the enemy isn't someone who looks or talks different from you or isn't from some "exotic foreign land."



I'll give you this, the True Patriots bit is more unique as compared to the rest, but I have this awful feeling it's going to get hammed up in presentation or the backlash on how it's basically combining the worst elements of OWS and the Tea Party and making this terror group to where someone big and up there is going to bitch and moan.  And since Rainbow Six is not going to be designed as a deconstruction a la Far Cry 3 and Spec Ops, yes there is some more enthusiasm behind it...as long as they include Ding Chavez.  That's my only demand.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

I have no real hopes about it, but I'm still just saying it's more interested in concept and that's enough to at least hold my interest. I was disappointed that the game seemed to randomly die out but it being a next-gen only title might be a good move for it as long as it doesn't change so much in content, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> I have no real hopes about it, but I'm still just saying it's more interested in concept and that's enough to at least hold my interest. I was disappointed that the game seemed to randomly die out but it being a next-gen only title might be a good move for it as long as it doesn't change so much in content, if you know what I mean.



With the newest crop of console gamers, I wouldn't be too worried about the delays behind it.  The concept's interesting but I'm not enthralled by it sorta like how I was not at all enthralled behind the concepts of The Dark Knight Rises.  I mean the whole thing was basically fuck some local terrorists up and then if you can't defuse the bombs off of executives you can toss them off and they'll detonate la dee da.  It has the potential to either be action-y and tactical or just a lulz fest of hollow choices and hammy dialogue.


----------

